#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  DM1000 in aktie

## yvobtv

DM 1000 in aktie voor band met 20 kanaaltjes en 3 groepjes monitor en een in ear zendertje.
ging allemaal soepeltjes en deze tafel klinkt echt clean. 




groeten vannuit het benauwde Lelystad

(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## MatthiasB

hmmm leuke tafel ben er sterk over aan het nadenken om mij ook een digitale tafel aan te schaffen en was ook in de richting van die dm1000 aan't denken



t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## base

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> jawel hoor, eindelijk iemand met een DM 1000 op dit forum
mengtafeltje is dik in orde
base  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Ziet er strak uit die tafel, zonder meer.

MAAAAAR, wat ik me nu afvraag, en nee, ik heb nog nooit eigenlijk met een digitale tafel gewerkt, wel meegekeken bij anderen, 

Stel je moet snel ingrijpen, en je het, zeg maar 32 kanalen tot je beschikking, 

Is het ingrijpen op een analoge tafel, niet sneller en makkelijker ?

Deze mening heb ik namelijk ook over lichttafels en dmx besturing via de pc...als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel...


cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## base

het hangt ervan af waar je moet ingrijpen
is het op een fader ( volmue dus ) geen plobleem
is het op de EQ dan moet de de mengtafel door en door kennen
is het op de effecten : idem
is het op de comp enz : idem

het is eigenlijk een kwestie van de mengtafel goed te kennen en beter nog dan een analoge, daar kan je direct ingrijpen
ik heb al 3 jaar een 01/V en ik kan ze bijna blindeings besturen omdat ik er ook dan bijna alle dagen mee bezig ben 
base <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## base

sorry voor de typfouten
base

----------


## lifesound

zelfs al ken je de mengtafel door en door, toch zal het steeds sneller ingrijpen zijn op een analoge tafel. Daar moet je namelijk alleen de knop vastgrijpen, en niet eerst het kanaaal selecteren.

Persoonlijk zie ik live mixing met digitale tafels alleen zitten bij vaste groepen, of single-band-concerten. Vanaf het ogenblik ik meerdere bands heb wil ik absoluut geen digitale tafel zien staan.
Of het moest simpelweg over een enkele o2r gaan ofzo. 
16 kanalen gaat nog wel. 24 misschien ook nog. Maar als het meer wordt pas ik liever.

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## base

lifesound , helemaal met je eens 
base <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## AJB

En wat dan in geval van een PM1D ??....
lijkt me toch niet vergelijkbaar met eerder genoemde tafels, maar is toch echt digitaal...

AJB

Transfers light into emotion

----------


## denkomieken

Vindt ik ook een lekker tafeltje[8D]

en in de kwestie van het ingrijpen al dan niet sneller.
Ik sluit mij aan bij base als je je paneel door en door kent ga je bijna even snel.
Maar bekijk ook de voordelen eens van een dig. paneeltje: nl. als je vb tussen twee bands of iets dergelijke moet kort switchen kan je bij een digitaal tafeltje beroep doen op zijn geheugen en alle settings oproepen en eventueel een beetje fine tunen.

Zo wie is nu snelst[?][?]Hangt af van toepassing en hoe goed je  paneel kent he[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## giserke

Ik heb eens op een life concert een digitale mengtafel gezien, die zowel alles met draaiknoppen en fadars kan instellen, als met een LCD schermpje waar je alles digitaal kan instellen. En alles kan je opslaan.
Dus snel ingrijpen is daar geen probleem, net als de goeie ouwe analogetafel. 
Wel een klein probleempje (15.000 euro), de centjes :Frown: 

Maar ik denk, globaal gezien worden digitale mengtafels wel meer verkocht voor opname doeleinden.

----------


## Rock On

Nog wel, maar nu DiGiCo het goede voorbeeld heeft gegeven zullen er heel snel veel meer volgen. Ook in het kleinere segment!

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rock On_
> 
> Nog wel, maar nu DiGiCo het goede voorbeeld heeft gegeven zullen er heel snel veel meer volgen. Ook in het kleinere segment!



wat kosten die toestellen?

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> wat kosten die toestellen?



niet zo gek veel meer dan een XL4 dacht ik, maar wel op elk kanaal compressie, gate en enkele ingebouwde effecten erbij....

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ...



ik heb net eens gekeken.

56 gebalanceerde XLR kanalen met fantoomvoeding + 16 line-in [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Embarrassment: )][8D]

Dat moet minstens 10.000 - 20.000 euro kosten dat kan toch niet anders.

----------


## pro`d`user

vanaf 5290.- incl BTW, 
de DM2000 is verkrijgbaar vanaf 20.900.-

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Dat moet minstens 10.000 - 20.000 euro kosten







> citaat:
> vanaf 5290.- incl BTW



over welke tafel hebben jullie het?
In die prijsklasse heb je geen XL-4 hoor.....
En ik dacht dat de digico-verwijzing op de D5 sloeg (ik kan ook fout zijn), en die is ook wel een ietsiepietsie duurder....[8D]

----------


## pro`d`user

DM1000 is volgens mij 5290 incl BTW

----------


## cobi

Als we toch in de prijsklasse van de dikkere midassen gaan denken, doe mij dan maar een Innovason Sy80. Erg vreemd dat ik dat ding nog niet in de Nederland in aktie heb gezien, want als ik dan toch een overzichtelijke digitale tafel moet noemen...

Als je er een beetje in verdiept, en er ook mee WILT werken, dan is zo'n DM1000 een te gekke tafel om mee te werken. Klinkt echt heel goed (heel 'open' maar toch met ballen), goede effecten, genoeg uitgangen. Ideaal.

----------


## Rock On

Daar moet ik Cobi gelijk in geven, ik heb die InnovaSon weliswaar zelf nog niet gezien, maar het grote aantal gebruikers in het buitenland geeft aan dat ook die serieus in elkaar steekt. Ik bedoel, EuroSong neemt geen genoegen met minder als het beste, mag ik aannemen.

----------


## lifesound

bwa, volgens mij is momenteel de digico d5live de beste+gebruiksvriedelijkste digitale tafel momenteel....

----------


## giserke

&lt;blockquote id="quote"&gt;&lt;font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" id="quote"&gt;citaat:&lt;hr height="1" noshade id="quote"&gt;_Geplaatst door lifesound_

bwa, volgens mij is momenteel de digico d5live de beste+gebruiksvriedelijkste digitale tafel momenteel....
[/quote]

ja maar ik zou eens de exacte prijs willen weten. Want ik vind geen verdeler in de buurt.

Die d5live lijkt mij veel interessanter dan die DM2000
Zeker als je het aantal mic ingangen betreft. Ook zitten de effecten die wij gebruiken om zangintonatie te corrigeren daar al ingebouwd. Dus niet prutsen met bijkomende modules
in de studio zouden we ook willen overstappen op naar een digitale mengtafel.

(niet voor mij hé, ik ben al zeer tevreden met mijn ALESIS HD24 en mijn soundcraft ghost met 24 mic's)

----------


## giserke

Wacht eens, ik heb mijn oog laten vallen op de PM1D System van yamaha.
96 xlr kanalen in.
De ingangen zitten in een aparte kast, die optisch verbonden is met de mixer.
Je kan dus gewoon die kast zeer dicht zetten bij het podium. Weer winst bij de kwaliteit.

----------


## Rock On

Die PM1D is een behoorlijk gewichtig systeem. De patchbay is anderhalve meter hoog en weegt 150 kilo en de tafel doet niet onder voor een Harry3000. En het fiber systeem is bij DiGiCo ook gebruikt; anders heeft het weinig voordelen. De D5 kun je in verschillende formaten krijgen tot 58 inputs als ik me niet vergis. En is zeker een stuk hanteerbaarder als de PM1D. Er is ook een speciale versie onderweg voor in het theater; maar één stoel breed, maar met alle functies die het standaard frame ook heeft.

----------


## lifesound

ik vind de D5 handiger werken dan de PM1D. Bij de D5 heb je een echt channel-strip overzicht, wat bij de PM1D helemaal niet het geval is.

Giserke: een D5 gaat wel wat duurder zijn dan een DM2000 hoor. En voor prijzen --&gt; www.apex-audio.be

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rock On_
> 
> Die PM1D is een behoorlijk gewichtig systeem. De patchbay is anderhalve meter hoog en weegt 150 kilo en de tafel doet niet onder voor een Harry3000. En het fiber systeem is bij DiGiCo ook gebruikt; anders heeft het weinig voordelen. De D5 kun je in verschillende formaten krijgen tot 58 inputs als ik me niet vergis. En is zeker een stuk hanteerbaarder als de PM1D. Er is ook een speciale versie onderweg voor in het theater; maar één stoel breed, maar met alle functies die het standaard frame ook heeft.



Dat hij 150 kilo weegt is geen probleem, daar voor hebben we personeel hé  :Big Grin: 

Nu het moet toch zeer weinig worden verhuisd.

----------


## Rock On

Ff een verbetering van een typvoud in mijn vorige post; ik bedoelde niet 58 inputs maar 112 inputs maximaal op de D5.

Mijn welgemeende en nederige excuses.

----------


## MB Audiosystems

Wat betreft prijs van de digico:
The list price of the D5 56EX is $175,874 for the 56-channel version and $224,807 for the 112EX-channel model.

Dat is een hoop geld maar je krijgt er wel wat voor. Ik heb er zelf nog niet mee gewerkt maar schijnt waanzinnig te zijn.

----------


## mertens

gelukkig er is iemand een prijs noemt.

begreep even niks meer van het verhaal. er werd een DM1000 vergeleken met een digico en anders koop ik wel een PM1D in plaats van een DM2000.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MB Audiosystems_
> 
> Wat betreft prijs van de digico:
> The list price of the D5 56EX is $175,874 for the 56-channel version and $224,807 for the 112EX-channel model.
> 
> Dat is een hoop geld maar je krijgt er wel wat voor. Ik heb er zelf nog niet mee gewerkt maar schijnt waanzinnig te zijn.



Is absoluut een waanzinnige tafel. Een van de weinige die bij zwaar DSP gebruik niet gaat klinken als een MP3 speler. Samen met de Nexus de enige tafel die (bijna) net zo snel te bedienen is als een analoge tafel. Daar staat natuurlijk wel een flink bedrag tegenover, maar gelukkig is 'ie ook te huur.

----------


## giserke

ik blijf erbij, digitale tafels dienen voor recording en niet voor life toestanden.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> 
> ik blijf erbij, digitale tafels dienen voor recording en niet voor life toestanden.



En ik blijf er bij dat het heel goed gaat, het stelt alleen eisen aan de technicus die er mee werkt. Ik wil niet vervelend gaan doen, maar hoe moet in jouw reactie inschatten als je in een ander topic advies vraagt over het solderen van een XLR plug en het verschil tussen een gebalanceerd en ongebalanceerd signaal.

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door par-av.nl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> ...



een race autopiloot is daarom geen auto mechanieken.
Daarbij, ik vraag niet het verschil tussen een gebalanceerd signaal en een ongebalanceerd signaal. Want dit weet ik! Ik heb wel maar pas een kabel leren solderen, omdat ik mij financiele vragen begin te stellen, tussen kant en klaar kopen, en zelf maken. trouwens, ik ben geen geluids of opname technieker.

----------


## denkomieken

euh effe terug over de digico ter info op de Proms in het sportpaleis hebben ze ook een grote digico tafel gezet. wel eens leuk om te zien al die high tech tafels laat ons zeggen.

MVG

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door denkomieken_
> 
> euh effe terug over de digico ter info op de Proms in het sportpaleis hebben ze ook een grote digico tafel gezet. wel eens leuk om te zien al die high tech tafels laat ons zeggen.
> 
> MVG



daar zeg je zoiets! De Proms wordt 38x uitgevoerd met de zelfde bezetting! Hiervoor wordt zeker 5 maand op voorhand een klank studie gemaakt. We spreken hier wel over (orkest 95 man + koor 70 man + drum, piano + gitaar + bas gitaar en keyboards) in een uitvoering van 38 optredens. je hebt dus 38x dezelfde instellingen. Hiervoor gaat digitaal mixen. Maar om een digitafel telkens in te zetten voor een ander project, denk ik dat je zult zweten.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door denkomieken_
> ...



Waarom zweten? Je krijgt voor een produktie de riders binnen en kan dan vantevoren alvast de hele patch maken inclusief de benodigde effecten en inserts op de verschillende kanalen. Je basisinstellingen voor je eq's kan je ook alvast instellen. Aangekomen op de lokatie is het een kwestie van de patch inladen. Heb je extra de tijd om je met zaken bezig te houden die er echt toe doen: het systeem inregelen en uitgebreid eq'en.

Nog minder zweten wordt het bij een festival met verschillende bands. Stel dat er een bandje komt met gasttech, en de hele tafel staat met een druk op de knop precies volgens de wensen van de tech. Heb je bijvoorbeeld na de soundcheck nog een extra input nodig (bijv. bottom snare) dan hoef je die niet aan het einde van je mixer ergens weg te zetten, maar schuif je je kanalen gewoon ff op.....

En zo zijn er nog vele handige voorzieningen op een digitale tafel die er juist voor zorgen dat je niet gaat zweten.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:Maar om een digitafel telkens in te zetten voor een ander project, denk ik dat je zult zweten.



Inderdaadn je DENKT dat je zult zweten.
Maar zoals je net zelf al zei, je bent geen technieker, dus wat weet jij ervan? Zolang je nog nooit live met een digitafel hebt gewerkt kan je wat mij betreft beter nog even niks zeggen...

----------


## Carl

Er is absoluut geen zweten bij!
Ik heb wel geen grote digitale mixer, slechts een 01V-tje, maar dat kan ik net zo snel als analoog hoor!
Als je de layout een beetje snapt, is het eigenlijk vreselijk simpel.
Als ik genoeg centjes (en werk) voor een grotere tafel heb, gaat mijn 32 kanalen analoge er uit voor een digitale!

----------


## mertens

met de digico moet je het yamaha verhaal even vergeten. hooguit de met computertaal is handig dat je daar ervaring mee hebt. de digico is veel meer een live tafel. voor het patch gedeelte moet je de eerste keer even een middag zitten, maar als dat klaar is het echt een geweldige tafel. heb gister monitors gedaan bij een festival op een digico. leg ze overal maar neer! (en ik rol de multykabel wel op)

----------


## LJ Bert

heb de pm5d al vaak in werking gezien en heb gemerkt dat je de tafel gewoon goed moet kennen eens je ze goed kent is het geen probleem om live te mixen dan gaat dit snel genoeg. en voor tours is een digitale tafel zeer fijn. idd ik wil de multi ook wel opruimen  :Smile:

----------


## mertens

wie hebben die pm5d's dan? een maand geleden waren er nog maar 3 bij een demo.

----------


## Iko

> citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> daar zeg je zoiets! De Proms wordt 38x uitgevoerd met de zelfde bezetting! Hiervoor wordt zeker 5 maand op voorhand een klank studie gemaakt. We spreken hier wel over (orkest 95 man + koor 70 man + drum, piano + gitaar + bas gitaar en keyboards) in een uitvoering van 38 optredens. je hebt dus 38x dezelfde instellingen. Hiervoor gaat digitaal mixen. Maar om een digitafel telkens in te zetten voor een ander project, denk ik dat je zult zweten.



En dan klinkt het nog bedroevend slecht...  :Frown:

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Bert_
> 
> heb de pm5d al vaak in werking gezien en heb gemerkt dat je de tafel gewoon goed moet kennen eens je ze goed kent is het geen probleem om live te mixen dan gaat dit snel genoeg. en voor tours is een digitale tafel zeer fijn. idd ik wil de multi ook wel opruimen



goed Bert .. jij mag de multi van de PM5D komen opruimen ... Zaterdag omstreekt 0u30 iets te doen? [8D]

Even wat uitleg:
De multi voor een PM5D is een gewone multi. Het ganse computergedeelte zit namelijk in de tafel, inclusief convertoren. Bij een digico heb je de computer+convertoren op het podium staan, wat dus wil zeggen dat er geen multi naar de FOH gaat, maar eigenlijk een remote-kabel (fiber).

To Mertens:
Er is er 1 bij IMEC.

Voor de rest:
Die PM5D valt best wel mee. Het is eigenlijk een grote versie van een O2R.Oké, met iets meer knopjes en features, maar kwa gebruik redelijk gelijkaardig.

----------


## LJ Bert

ja joachim ben al bezig tis druk he  :Smile: 
anders kwam ik met plezier.

----------


## @lex

Even een oud topic nieuw leven inblazen:

Ik heb nu zes jaar ervaring op een DM1000. Mix er een vaste band mee in het theater. Ben tot zo'n dertig ip's gegaan en benut bijna altijd op's. Meestal vijf à zes lijnen monitors en dan meestal nog LR/LRup/Cdown+Cup.

Ben er erg tevreden op. Met name de DCA's en vooral de user layers zijn echt tegek. Ook de mogelijkheid om matrix in te richten (wellsiwaar geen 4 naar 12) is echt te gek!

Maar na zes jaar wil je wel eens wat anders. Ben al een tijdje aan het rondkijken:
LS9-32 is geen optie met al die tabbladen om bij de settings te komen.
M7CL is geen optie. Te duur en veel te groot om in je eentje ook licht ernaast te doen. Ik ben gewend aan werken op layers en wil daar (met name vanwege afmetingen) niet vanaf.
02R is qua prijs wel een optie, maar voegt niet heel veel kanalen toe (56 tov 48 op DM1000)
DM2000 is waanzinnig, maar kost danook 4* zoveel... en het rechter deel (studiodeel?) zal ik weinig of nooit nodig hebben.
PM1D/PM5D hoef ik verder niet toe te lichten...

Digico is top, maar meestal te groot (behalve de SD8-24) en erg aan de prijs voor een 48kHz tafel).

Digidesign heb ik alleen op hun grootste slagschip (venue?) gewerkt, en denk dat het budget overeenkomstig Digico/PM1D zal zijn?

Innovason zal waarschijnlijk een erg grote overgang zijn kwa benadering? Heb begrepen dat het niet bepaald intuïtieve tafels zijn?

Wie heeft er een idee of er andere merken/typen zijn waar ik eens naar moet kijken. Weet een hoop over Yamaha, maar zoals je ziet weinig daarbuiten.

@lex

----------


## MusicSupport

> Even een oud topic nieuw leven inblazen:
> 
> Ik heb nu zes jaar ervaring op een DM1000. Mix er een vaste band mee in het theater. Ben tot zo'n dertig ip's gegaan en benut bijna altijd op's. Meestal vijf à zes lijnen monitors en dan meestal nog LR/LRup/Cdown+Cup.
> 
> Ben er erg tevreden op. Met name de DCA's en vooral de user layers zijn echt tegek. Ook de mogelijkheid om matrix in te richten (wellsiwaar geen 4 naar 12) is echt te gek!
> 
> Maar na zes jaar wil je wel eens wat anders. Ben al een tijdje aan het rondkijken:
> LS9-32 is geen optie met al die tabbladen om bij de settings te komen.
> M7CL is geen optie. Te duur en veel te groot om in je eentje ook licht ernaast te doen. Ik ben gewend aan werken op layers en wil daar (met name vanwege afmetingen) niet vanaf.
> ...



Denk dat je dan stiekum toch moet denken aan een Roalnd M380 of Digidesign Venue SC48 (compact en veel features). Alleen moet je voor de eerste een net bedrag betalen en voor de laatste zo'n 25 mille uit je zak trekken. 
De LS9 is erg okey maar niet zo betrouwbaar als een DM1000 en toch iets minder uitgerust. Al klinkt de eerste weer net wat beter misschien?
Daarnaast is de iLive T serie misschien iets? Of een Soundcraft Si1?
De SD8-24 is duur maar voldoet wel aan je specs.
Innovason wordt ik Frankrijk wel gebruikt maar kom je in NL niet tegen (denk ook aan je verhuur markt en rider acceptatie)

Meer kan ik niet bedenken.

----------


## stamgast

> Denk dat je dan stiekum toch moet denken aan een Roalnd M380 of Digidesign Venue SC48 (compact en veel features). Alleen moet je voor de eerste een net bedrag betalen en voor de laatste zo'n 25 mille uit je zak trekken. 
> De LS9 is erg okey maar niet zo betrouwbaar als een DM1000 en toch iets minder uitgerust. Al klinkt de eerste weer net wat beter misschien?
> Daarnaast is de iLive T serie misschien iets? Of een Soundcraft Si1?
> De SD8-24 is duur maar voldoet wel aan je specs.
> Innovason wordt ik Frankrijk wel gebruikt maar kom je in NL niet tegen (denk ook aan je verhuur markt en rider acceptatie)
> 
> Meer kan ik niet bedenken.



Werk zelf met regelmaat met de DM1000, de DM2000, de O2R(96) en heb wel eens met de M7CL gewerkt. (Verder ook met een Lawo mc66 maar dat is meer een tafel voor broadcast-doeleinden en derhalve niet te betalen). 
Ik moet zeggen dat ik de M7CL inderdaad een heel ander apparaat vind dan de andere tafels van Yamaha, geen layers idd.
De DM2000 is echt een stuk uitgebreider dan de z'n kleine broertje. Als je met een DM1000 kan werken kun je dat ook met gemak met de 2000. Goeie tafel, genoeg dsp en interne effecten klinken best o.k. (al ben ik geen fan van de mic-voorversterkers, maar wat wil je voor dat geld).
De O2R96 is wel een prima tafel maar dat zou niet mijn eerste keuze zijn. Gelukkig heeft ie meer dsp aan boord dan z'n oude versie.
De rest van de tafels ken ik niet (alleen vind ik dat de DigiCo's er wat plastic uitzien).

----------

